# Bandits



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

I have lived on Tenerife for the past 6 years, where I owned a bar before it went to the wall after 2 years and losing a fortune. Having lived at my present address for the past 2 years I was amazed to find that Trafico (police) had gone into my bank account and taken out €950. I then received a letter a few days later from them, telling me what they had done. No explanation why they had taken this money! Nothing. People who I've spoken to have said its most probably a speeding fine. The only thing that I remember that it could have been, is when the motorway goes from 120KPH and drops down to 100KPH. But, I did not receive a speeding fine or anything else from the police about it, until they removed this money from my account. How can the police do such a thing without informing you of your trafic violation? Its pointless phoning them, as they will not discuss anything over the phone. That would mean over an hours journey to Santa cruz, the capital. No doubt, none of them will speak English or very little. You will get the same old bull as with all the authorities, so its pointless going, because you would not get anything done. Has this happened to anyone else? No fine coming through the post, then they push the fine up because its not been paid within a time limit and then it goes up again for whatever reason.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

puertouk said:


> I have lived on Tenerife for the past 6 years, where I owned a bar before it went to the wall after 2 years and losing a fortune. Having lived at my present address for the past 2 years I was amazed to find that Trafico (police) had gone into my bank account and taken out €950. I then received a letter a few days later from them, telling me what they had done. No explanation why they had taken this money! Nothing. People who I've spoken to have said its most probably a speeding fine. The only thing that I remember that it could have been, is when the motorway goes from 120KPH and drops down to 100KPH. But, I did not receive a speeding fine or anything else from the police about it, until they removed this money from my account. How can the police do such a thing without informing you of your trafic violation? Its pointless phoning them, as they will not discuss anything over the phone. That would mean over an hours journey to Santa cruz, the capital. No doubt, none of them will speak English or very little. You will get the same old bull as with all the authorities, so its pointless going, because you would not get anything done. Has this happened to anyone else? No fine coming through the post, then they push the fine up because its not been paid within a time limit and then it goes up again for whatever reason.



There is a web site that you can go to and find out if you have outstanding fines etc. I can't recall the web address but maybe someone else can or maybe do a search on here (tbh I can't recall if it was this site or another).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> There is a web site that you can go to and find out if you have outstanding fines etc. I can't recall the web address but maybe someone else can or maybe do a search on here (tbh I can't recall if it was this site or another).


this one 

buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente


----------



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

I've checked on this site previously, but it only tells you that you have been fined and the date of the violation. but thanks anyway


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> this one
> 
> buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente


Thanks for that!


When I logged on I found I had already signed up to be notified of any future fines.

It seems too straightforward...where's the catch?


----------



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

This traffic offence goes back to Jan 31st 2011. So why did I not receive a fine through the post? The same old thing with the Spanish, they're con merchants when it comes to us Brits.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Make an official complaint to Trafico that you were not informed. If they can send the reason after they've taken money then they have to send the original fine through, although the requirement ( law) is for you to find out & not for them to tell you. Get on to your insurance company. Most policies have a legal defence built in to them.


----------



## ezza (Apr 13, 2009)

I had a similar speeding fine, it started as 70€ but by the time I received it the cost had risen to 350€ due to late payment! The original fine had been sent to the wrong address and I think someone had signed for it, so it was considered as "served".

After a battle with Trafico I finished up having to pay, the government agency sending the fine was the Spanish tax authority Hacienda who have access to my bank account so no point trying to fight!

This is Spain!!!


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Are you telling me the Spanish government has direct access to everyone's bank account?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

expatrocks said:


> Are you telling me the Spanish government has direct access to everyone's bank account?


that's about the size of it


if you owe them money they just take it


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes even the local Town hall can just take any money owed without having to tell you !! We've just had 60 euro embargoed on our account it was eventually taken after the required time 2 week I think and then a few days later we had a bill from the Town Hall for owed access to road tax for 2008 original supposedly sent Dec 2011 so 45 euro and 15 euro late payment. Funny we received this bill but not the original


----------



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

The Spanish authorities are bandits and go into peoples accounts and take the money out. Even if they are in the wrong, try getting the money back from them, it takes forever. What really P****d me off, is I did not even get a fine through the post! The first I heard of it was 2 weeks ago, even though the so-called offence was commited on January 31st 2011. Is this Spanish justice or down right theft?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

puertouk said:


> The Spanish authorities are bandits and go into peoples accounts and take the money out. Even if they are in the wrong, try getting the money back from them, it takes forever. What really P****d me off, is I did not even get a fine through the post! The first I heard of it was 2 weeks ago, even though the so-called offence was commited on January 31st 2011. Is this Spanish justice or down right theft?


no matter what you think of the system - it _is _the system........... for everyone


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

My God. I'm about to get Spanish residency and may I never open a bank account here. I truly can't believe what I'm reading. I've experienced the mess that is Spanish government but I can not believe they are able to go into people's accounts. I would not have thought that was done even in North Korea.


----------



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

Trust me, this is the second time they've been into my bank account, the other time €1500 was taken out. Again, I received nothing in writing about this and a load of interest was put on the original amount. If you get a fine or owe money here, they will put an embargo on your property, car, bank account or anything else that is of value, so there's no escaping it. They will just keep piling on interest. Once you try and sell your property or other assets, the money will be taken out before you get yours. This should be stopped through the EU. The Spanish authorities should have to prove that you received the fine/monies owing before they can put any interest on the original amount and put an embargo on your assets. They just get away with it every time and its pointless trying to fight them, as the law here is a farce. Here you are guilty until proved innocent.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

puertouk said:


> I've checked on this site previously, but it only tells you that you have been fined and the date of the violation. but thanks anyway


Its not just the brits my spanish brother in law had the same thing as you happen to them last year, been living at the same address for 9 years.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

puertouk said:


> I have lived on Tenerife for the past 6 years, where I owned a bar before it went to the wall after 2 years and losing a fortune. Having lived at my present address for the past 2 years I was amazed to find that Trafico (police) had gone into my bank account and taken out €950. I then received a letter a few days later from them, telling me what they had done. No explanation why they had taken this money! Nothing. People who I've spoken to have said its most probably a speeding fine. The only thing that I remember that it could have been, is when the motorway goes from 120KPH and drops down to 100KPH. But, I did not receive a speeding fine or anything else from the police about it, until they removed this money from my account. How can the police do such a thing without informing you of your trafic violation? Its pointless phoning them, as they will not discuss anything over the phone. That would mean over an hours journey to Santa cruz, the capital. No doubt, none of them will speak English or very little. You will get the same old bull as with all the authorities, so its pointless going, because you would not get anything done. Has this happened to anyone else? No fine coming through the post, then they push the fine up because its not been paid within a time limit and then it goes up again for whatever reason.


Consider your self lucky. You lost a few euros.

When I moved from Hong Kong to Spain, I sold both my cars to a dealer, who gave one of them to his idiot son. The son never completed the paperwork for change of ownership then ran up a string of speeding and parking fines. 1 full year later, I was notified by Kowloon magistrates court that a warrant for my arrest had been issued.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> Its not just the brits my spanish brother in law had the same thing as you happen to them last year, been living at the same address for 9 years.


exactly!!

I don't understand why people think it only happens to foreigners


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> When I moved from Hong Kong to Spain, I sold both my cars to a dealer, who gave one of them to his idiot son. The son never completed the paperwork for change of ownership then ran up a string of speeding and parking fines. 1 full year later, I was notified by Kowloon magistrates court that a warrant for my arrest had been issued.


What happened next?


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> exactly!!
> 
> I don't understand why people think it only happens to foreigners


Really annoys me that foreigners here think theyre being singled out.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't think were are being singled out I know it happens to the Spanish as well, my Spanish neighbours had the same thing happen to them its just odd that the first bill seemed to go astray for us all


----------



## Naythan (Sep 18, 2012)

As the international banks rape the finances of Spain and its citizens, foreigners will be the whipping dog of the locals. I have had more problems with Spanish neighbors in the last 9 months than in the previous 13 yrs! Suddenly there are all these made up rules they just invent, and threaten to denounce you if you defy them. I have been told not to mop my balcony during siesta due to water running off into the street. I have been told my leashed dog cannot pee on trees planted by the sidewalk. Meanwhile the locals all let their dogs run free and crap all over town. The scent of Franco is in the air!


----------



## Naythan (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry, hit the button twice.


----------



## Naythan (Sep 18, 2012)

leedsutdgem said:


> Really annoys me that foreigners here think theyre being singled out.


"Really annoys me that foreigners here think theyre being singled out. "

IMHO: Many of us feel foreigners are being targeted MORE FREQUENTLY than locals. We don't deny locals have their problems also. Do you deny the attack on foreign vehicles, the elimination of translation services at the hospitals and police stations, the confiscation of instruments of non-spanish street musicians, the dual pricing system of tradesmen and real estate agents.....
I feel less welcome these days and have quit recommending Spain as a place to relocate to.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Naythan said:


> "Really annoys me that foreigners here think theyre being singled out. "
> 
> IMHO: Many of us feel foreigners are being targeted MORE FREQUENTLY than locals. We don't deny locals have their problems also. Do you deny the attack on foreign vehicles, the elimination of translation services at the hospitals and police stations, the confiscation of instruments of non-spanish street musicians, the dual pricing system of tradesmen and real estate agents.....
> I feel less welcome these days and have quit recommending Spain as a place to relocate to.


"Translation services at hospitals and police stations" - why should they speak english? Remember you are in THEIR country. Would a spaniard in the uk expect a doctor to speak spanish?
"Dual pricing system of tradesmen and real estate agents" - id go to a spanish tradesperson before a brit one. Too many friends of mine have been ripped off by so called brit tradesmen.
"Foreign vehicles" maybe if the owner changed the plates into spanish ones and paid insurance and tax where they should then this would not happen.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

" The Spanish authorities should have to prove that you received the fine/monies owing before they can put any interest on the original amount and put an embargo on your assets. "

Quite agree but THe only requirement is that they put it in the BoE . They do not have a duty to tell you, it is up to you to find out, unfortunately.


----------



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

leedsutdgem, you must be having a laugh. The UK has more translators than anywhere in Europe. The UK has people on hand for the Police, hospitals and local authorities to translate for them. In Spain and its terrortories, you have to bring your own translator with you! I think you ought to go back to the UK and have a look what's available for foreigners. They even come into the UK for FREE surgery on the NHS. You must live in the wilderness on your own if you don't know this. If I got a fine in the UK, they would not stick a large amount of interest on the fine and then when they cannot get any more, send you a letter to say your bank account has an embargo on it. I would have to sign to say I have received the fine in the UK, they don't send a fine out here, but they'll send a letter to say we've screwed you out of a fortune.


----------

